# orion hcca 250 digital reference vs soundstream reference 300



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

anybody knows which sounds better for components?


----------



## dealer (Jul 31, 2013)

backousis said:


> anybody knows which sounds better for components?


What vintage on the amps? 
Original models, soundstream hands down. Vintage Orion was known for having a two channel amp with completely different specs on each channel. The sound stream was limited power supply, but on component set shouldn't be an issue, as the output stage was exceptional and well damped at 4 ohms.

BTW this is from someone who has a stack of Orions and a couple of soundstreams still in collection.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

dealer said:


> What vintage on the amps?
> Original models, soundstream hands down. Vintage Orion was known for having a two channel amp with completely different specs on each channel. The sound stream was limited power supply, but on component set shouldn't be an issue, as the output stage was exceptional and well damped at 4 ohms.
> 
> BTW this is from someone who has a stack of Orions and a couple of soundstreams still in collection.


old thread.
i own both now and i agree with you.
but the orion midbass is awesome


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

The 250 is mainly for midbass and lower, which they do very well. Probably can't take a 250 over that soundstream in your case.


----------

